# Virgin no more.



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I finally did it. Half a dozen boxes incoming.
They're just little smelly cheapo's, but the price was incredible and I like them. 
:bl:bl


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Gentlemen, start your engines.

Congrats Scott :bl


----------



## massphatness (Jan 4, 2008)

You ain't been a virgin in a long time, Scott -- who you fooling?


----------



## leasingthisspace (Jun 9, 2008)

Congrats to you.

I was only lucky enough to get with one girl my first time, but then again I didn't order for her to come in a box either.


----------



## truegritt (May 11, 2008)

good job your cherry has been popped, did you were protection?


----------



## M1903A1 (Jun 7, 2006)

Doesn't it feel great to finally have it out of the way? 

What kind of "little smelly cheapos" are we talkin'?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

I can't wait to see the six pack box humi your going to build for them
Congrats on the box buy:tu


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

M1903A1 said:


> Doesn't it feel great to finally have it out of the way?
> 
> What kind of "little smelly cheapos" are we talkin'?


Inquiring minds want to know!

Congrats!


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm going to guess LFdC, JLP, and Vaguero's if he said cheap.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

weak_link said:


> I'm going to guess LFdC, JLP, and Vaguero's if he said cheap.


Yep, my thoughts as well. :tu


----------



## landhoney (May 17, 2008)

:r
I hope you don't mind me posting the contents of a recent PM shilala, it made me laugh out loud at the time, and now its too funny that you're now ordering some CC's: (quote from shilala PM)

"I got the smokes today, Thank You!!!
I fired up one of the La Coronas. It was the quintessential cc experience. Totally plugged, tasted like a burning straw hat, and made me all upset instead of relaxed. :r
It's the main reason I can't get beside cc's. There's no pride in their product and no incentive for the workers to have any.
Poor bastards. 

BTW, you smoked a ~17 year old MM CC right off the truck from hot and humid south Florida, what did you expect? :r
Anyway, hopefully the ones you ordered will not taste like burning straw hats, good luck. :tu


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Virgin? There is no part of your life or your body that is still a virgin Scott.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

gwc4sc said:


> Virgin? There is no part of your life or your body that is still a virgin Scott.


That's one of the many things the 2 of you have in common.


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

Darrell said:


> That's one of the many things the 2 of you have in common.


:r:r

Dont be a hater D


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

Welcome to the dark side!! You better start looking for a bigger humi. :r


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

ucla695 said:


> Welcome to the dark side!! You better start looking for a bigger humi. :r


It's Scott, he will just build one.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (Oct 3, 2006)

Are they the "Russian Mail-Order" variety? 

Congratulations, Scott. I'm sure it is just the first of many.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

Darrell said:


> It's Scott, he will just build one.


:r:r

that seriously made me laugh aloud


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

> It was the quintessential cc experience. Totally plugged, tasted like a burning straw hat, and made me all upset instead of relaxed.


Classic line!!!!!


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Oh I thought you were talking about your cat Scott........


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

We have created a monster! 


I knew if we kept feeding them to him that eventually he would find something he liked. :tu


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

They were Los Statos and La Flor del Caney. 3 boxes of each cause they were 70% off when you bought 3. They were damn near free, I couldn't pass them up.
Albert turned me on to the Los last week and Hall is responsible for the Caney.
Neither were rock my world awesome, but I truly enjoyed each one.

The La Corona Seth sent, not so much. :r
I'm hoping that since these are machine mades that they'll at least be consistant whether good or bad. 
I can't wait till they get to my house. I think I'll shoot video.
I already have a humi for them, too. I got it from Hal, too. Hal's my candyman. :r


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

shilala said:


> They were Los Statos and La Flor del Caney. 3 boxes of each cause they were 70% off when you bought 3. They were damn near free, I couldn't pass them up.
> Albert turned me on to the Los last week and Hall is responsible for the Caney.
> Neither were rock my world awesome, but I truly enjoyed each one.
> 
> ...


:r:r

You are a fool Scott


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

how many times do i have to say, your supposed to smoke them not, oh to hell with it, do what you will with gerbils....


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

The Dark Side is strong!:hn


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

shilala said:


> They were Los Statos and La Flor del Caney. 3 boxes of each cause they were 70% off when you bought 3. They were damn near free, I couldn't pass them up.
> Albert turned me on to the Los last week and Hall is responsible for the Caney.
> Neither were rock my world awesome, but I truly enjoyed each one.
> 
> ...


That deal was too hard to resist wasn't it. They fell right into the basket without even thinking twice about. THey are going to be my go to cigar when i don't have alot of time.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Maybe its time for an intervention here......


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

Fishbeadtwo said:


> Maybe its time for an intervention here......


Nah. I have a very short attention span. 
Before I get too addicted, some other shiny thing will grab my attention. :tu


----------



## jamesb3 (Jan 29, 2008)

shilala said:


> Nah. I have a very short attention span.
> Before I get too addicted, some other shiny thing will grab my attention. :tu


 So you think:ss


----------



## CustomsUSAgent (Feb 8, 2005)

shilala said:


> I finally did it. Half a dozen boxes incoming.
> They're just little smelly cheapo's, but the price was incredible and I like them.
> :bl:bl


Excellent! Dubois, PA... got it.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

CustomsUSAgent said:


> Excellent! Dubois, PA... got it.


Wow, you really know how to clear a room, :r

Can't bump this thread anymore 'cause it's closed, but always makes for good reading:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67388


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

CustomsUSAgent said:


> Excellent! Dubois, PA... got it.


Go easy on me, will ya? I don't think I'd make it in a Federal PMITA Prison. I'm way too pretty.


----------

